# 2010 world cup champion



## yzx571 (Jul 6, 2010)

the final score will be 2:1
the player who scored :Wesley Sneijder
and another substitute player whom no one knows.


----------



## Fluto (Jul 6, 2010)

will be?


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 6, 2010)

what
where did you hear this


----------

